# Beware of what you put your mouth on !



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

No, this is not some sort of perverted thread.

Just a word of common sense caution for my fellow preppers.

My buddy works as a delivery driver for a major soft drink company. He told me that if ever came with him when he picks up his load in the morning, and I saw all the cock roaches, mice and rats crawling around on the bottles and cans in their warehouse, I would either stop drinking it, or I would sanitize them before ever putting my lips to the bottles or cans.

He has friends that are also drivers who deliver beer, and he said it's the same in their warehouses.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

topgun said:


> No, this is not some sort of perverted thread.
> 
> Just a word of common sense caution for my fellow preppers.
> 
> ...


Great advice, topgun. Luckily, I rarely drink anything out of a can or bottle. I am a sweet tea guy.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I wipe them off first. But thanks.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yikes!

I always clean off the top of any bottle or can before I drink or open it. I find it disgusting the amount of nasty looking crud
I usually get off with a clean wet towel! In my case it doesn't help being a germ phobe, LOL. I would wear a full body condom if I could!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Just ask Michael Douglas....
Oral sex and throat cancer: Michael Douglas HPV report spotlights "epidemic" - CBS News


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

That warning applies to fresh produce as well.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Eh a little extra protein. No big deal.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Never thought about that really but good point


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks, I guess. I just gagged-poured out a freshly opened Coke and got a glass of ice water.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just gives your immune system a jump. Might be a good thing, imagine once the SHTF.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I lick the tops clean before I drink from those filthy cans and bottles.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You just ruined this perfectly good beer for me!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> You just ruined this perfectly good beer for me!!! Thanks!!!


Hey uh...you gonna drink that?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Hey uh...you gonna drink that?


After 2 you don't think about it anymore. hehe


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> You just ruined this perfectly good beer for me!!! Thanks!!!


Did any come out your nose????


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No, they all crawled down her throat...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The FDA I am sure has verified that the contamination is well with in the safety and health standards they have set forth and there is nothing here to worry about...yeah right!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Did any come out your nose????





PaulS said:


> No, they all crawled down her throat...


Where am I?!! AND, who are you people?!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> Where am I?!! AND, who are you people?!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mish, you forgot, "and how did I get tied up like this?"


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the re-fresh on this. We keep a spray bottle of bleach/water mix to clean cans before we open. Just got in the habit, now second nature.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

I'm with Para quack and the Squatch on this one.
There is no point in having an immune system if you don't test it once in awhile.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Just ask Michael Douglas....
> Oral sex and throat cancer: Michael Douglas HPV report spotlights "epidemic" - CBS News


I am not touching this one with a 10 foot pole.

Three words. Catherine Zeta-Jones.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I found out this fact first hand years ago...thanks for sharing!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

It won't be long now and we'll see this commercial on TV:

"Hi, Anthony Sullivan here with a product that actually PREVENTS cancer. The TONGUE CONDOM."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If you knew what was in most of the food and drink that is purchased from any store, any product, all shipped by truck, all processed, and traveled through many distribution centers, you would never eat. The least of my worries.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> If you knew what was in most of the food and drink that is purchased from any store, any product, all shipped by truck, all processed, and traveled through many distribution centers, you would never eat. The least of my worries.


This sounds like an excellent way to lose a couple of pounds!!! Please share the details with me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Bug parts, fecal matter, germs, you name it. Most likely, what ever your eating or drinking has something distasteful in it or on it. Don't worry about the small stuff. Bon appetite.

You Are Eating Bugs Without Even Knowing It | Eat This Not That


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

welp, hasn't killed me yet


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I haven't read all of the posts but correct me if I'm wrong...lick the tops of coke cans in a rat infested warehouse then have some cunnilingus with a crazy bi-polar actress with 3 damn names, (none of them her husband's) you might get some boo boo's on your throat?

(Slippy adds this to his Notepad entitled "Advice to the Youngsters")


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I haven't read all of the posts but correct me if I'm wrong...lick the tops of coke cans in a rat infested warehouse then have some cunnilingus with a crazy bi-polar actress with 3 damn names, (none of them her husband's) you might get some boo boo's on your throat?
> 
> (Slippy adds this to his Notepad entitled "Advice to the Youngsters")


Excellent summation, Slippy! :77:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

"Don't put that in your mouth, you don't know where its been!"


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

James m said:


> "Don't put that in your mouth, you don't know where its been!"


Mama was always right!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I always wash can tops off. Always. Some people think im dweeb. While i dont disagree always i do wash my cans. Listeria is real.


----------

